# composite infrastructure, urban infrastructure



## Linni

Jak byste prosím do češtiny přeložili termín "*composite infrastructure*"? Přiznám se, že jen částečně tuším, o co se jedná a žádný překlad mě nenapadá.

Jedná se o jednu z oblastí, do kterých investuje EIB: http://www.eib.europa.eu/projects/loans/sectors/index.htm

Nenapadá mě ani žádný hezký překlad pro "*urban infrastructure*".

Budu vděčná za jakoukoliv pomoc!


----------



## winpoj

"Urban infrastructure" bych přeložil prostě jako "městská infrastruktura".


----------



## winpoj

"Composite infrastructure" tedy nevím přesně, co je. Ale pokud Vám nikdo lépe neporadí, podívejte se na německou verzi těch stránek. Tam se to jmenuje "Kombinierte Infrastrukturvorhaben", takže v ČJ by mohla fungovat "kombinovaná infrastruktura".


----------



## Linni

Díky, ten pojem neznám, ale zdá se, že by mohl být správný.


----------

